# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Kinisist incontinentie

## Rebecca1992

Mijn vraag was of iemand ervaring heeft met een kinisitist met specialisatie incontinentie..

Ik heb namelijk ongewild urineverlies...  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
En wou weten wat dan een kinisist doet enzo voor de bekken enzo?
Wie zou mij kunnen helpen?

alvast bedankt!!

----------


## Agnes574

Bekkenspieroefeningen worden dan gedaan en voorgeschreven .... 
Sterkte!!

----------


## Rebecca1992

> Bekkenspieroefeningen worden dan gedaan en voorgeschreven .... 
> Sterkte!!


bestat er ook niet dat er in je geslachtsdeel in gaan en dat je dat moet wegduwen ofziets?? xx

----------

